

Negative mood enhances creative problem-solving  - jazzdev
http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~db=all~content=a713751102

======
jazzdev
Only the abstract is available for free, but the conclusion is interesting.

Two of the best hackers I've worked with were in a negative mood a lot of the
time. Hmmm. Maybe I shouldn't be so cheerful.

